# Can you print to Ribbed tank tops with DTG printers?



## ainofea (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi All,
Has anyone tried to print on American Apparel Ribbed Tank tops with a DTG printer?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

ainofea said:


> Hi All,
> Has anyone tried to print on American Apparel Ribbed Tank tops with a DTG printer?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Yes. It looks horrible. Stay away from ribbed shirts. If you get creative, you can stretch the shirt widthwise so the ink can get into the ribs, but then the image will be messed up and non-proportional, so you have to stretch the image accordingly. Not worth it..


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I second that..


----------



## ainofea (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank guys!
Thats what I need to know! You guys are a big help!
Mahalo !


----------



## jpat (Feb 12, 2008)

ainofea said:


> Hi All,
> Has anyone tried to print on American Apparel Ribbed Tank tops with a DTG printer?
> 
> Thanks for the help!




You should experiment with it before you give up on it completely. I did 100 pieces last summer and they came out just fine and the customer loved it because no one else would print them.
For best results, stretch it just a little so the ink drops down into the ribs. It actually looks ok when you wear it because it is stretched a little. But it looks funky when it comes out of the printer.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

If you do decide to stretch the garment I would print a ruler on one stretched and see how much it stretches - then modify your artwork to make up for the stretch - ie - 5" stretches to 6" - stretch your artwork 20% in the x-axis direction.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We print on them all the time. The customers we do them for like the 'distressed' look they get. I don't care for them but they are not for me. If the customer likes them them and pays for them then who am I to judge?


----------



## ainofea (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey Binki,
Could you take a photo of the finished product and post it if you get the chance? Just so we can see what it would look like.
If you can that would be great!
Mahalo!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

ainofea said:


> Hey Binki,
> Could you take a photo of the finished product and post it if you get the chance? Just so we can see what it would look like.
> If you can that would be great!
> Mahalo!


Most of our work for these are provided by artists but I will ask the next onr if he wants his work posted.


----------



## ainofea (Jul 30, 2010)

Mahalo Binki !


----------

